# Confused btw Intel i5-2400 or AMD phenom II 1090t?



## prasathlr (Dec 18, 2011)

*Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

I want a whole rig to be built excluding monitor. If i buy intel 2400 or Intel 2500k It may exceed 30k but i can manage a bit more not too much. SInce Intel's Motherboard and Processor are costly compared to Amd processor and Mother Board. I will be playing lots of games. All latest ones like Assassin's creed:brotherhood, NFS run, Crysis. WIll Amd 1090t be able to run these games pretty smoothly? Plz suggest a good GPU and other componenets.
DO help me out 

And i will be using some Photoshop and editing stuffs in basic level. 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming, Multimedia, Browsing, basic editing stuffs.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:i can max it to 30k.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:I have No idea. But if improves the Processor then i wud like to. WIll learn

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows and Ubuntu. (Both in a SIngle PC)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 750GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor, keyboard, Mouse. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I haven't this will be done by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Mangalore. I would like to buy it online all stuffs also if its cheaper.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: My basic use is gaming and browsing. The games shud run pretty decently. Am confused as i shud go with Intel-2400 or 2500k or AMD anyone (Better value for price)

 Help me out.Thank you


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

you are forgetting GPU is most important for gaming. 

and which monitor you have?


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2011)

For games go with i5-2400.

If video editing was your priority, then Phenom II X6 1090T would have been better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...hin-30k-conused-btw-intel-2400-amd-1090t.html


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

I want a GPU also. I had mentioned it. I am using a Benq Monitor, Dunno the model No. My PC was assembled.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 18, 2011)

Can gimme a full Config??
Around 30k if it is i5-2400??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

ok tell what resolution your monitor is set?


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 18, 2011)

I had mentioned about GPU also. A decent One to run games pretty smoothly. Am using a BenQ montior 17" not the Wide one . Dunno its model No. 
Can you also gimme the configurations around 30k. 

Thank u


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

@OP  If you don't know model no. then mention either resolution or size in inches

In 30K you can get this



AMD -Phenom II X4 955 |  5935
MSI 880GMA-E55| 4725
saphire HD 6770 1GB |6900
seagate 500Gb| 4575
seasonic 520W| 3360
corsair value 2*2Gb DDr3| 2020
Zebronics bijli | 1000
Sony optical Drive| 1000
Total|29510


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

Well the Monitor is 17".

And can these config. run the smoothly the games i mentioned?? 

Even the latest ones? 

Or shud i increase my budget?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)|4800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6775
*HDD*
|WDC Blue 320GB|4000
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|31450


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

Yes buy 955 bcoz buying 2400 or 1090 for gaming is waste of money.my suggestions would be to buy seasonic sII 430watt @2.65k instead of 520w and g skill ripjaws @1.6k.as you are already having monitor,kd,mouse and all so i guess you should have a old hdd better use it even if it is of 80-100gb as hdd cost is too high now, with this remaining money you can buy 6850 at 9k.
If you can wait then you may get a treat with amd 7xxx series.so if u can wait,then wait for some 2-3 weeks more for only gpu but not processor as phenom II are already discontinued and you only get till stocks last.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

For motherboard, get the Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 revision 3.1 motherboard @ 4.8K. It is an AM3+ socket based mobo and supports new bulldozer cpus. Regarding monitor, post the resolution of it, not the size or model number. Normally it should be 1366X768 but please confirm 1st.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ great choices but I would like to add few things :

PII 955BE is around ~6.1k now.

NZXT Gamma though is a great cabby the current price is around ~2.4k - so Op can Opt for Zabronics Bijli for 1500 bucks.

An APC 600VA UPS would be just enough for Op's rig and the price is 1800 bucks.

It's better to Opt for a 500GB Seagate HDD around ~4.2k


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 19, 2011)

^ seagate 2TB costs ~ 6.2K


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*

@ sukesh1090 Gpu needs at least 450w psu hence 520W is good for adding some more components


prasathlr said:


> Well the Monitor is 17".
> 
> And can these config. run the smoothly the games i mentioned??
> 
> ...



If your monitor is 17 so my best guess is your max resolution must be 1280x1024 or 1366X768..For this resolution card is enough to play all latest games.
If you have your old HDD then even I suggest use it as for now HDD price are very High.. most probably will be down in next 4-6 months..

also get that Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 revision 3.1 motherboard as Cilus suggested. I missed it has AM3+ socket.


----------



## asingh (Dec 19, 2011)

*//MOD:*
@prasathlr: Please do not create same threads in two different sections.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*



sukesh1090 said:


> Yes buy 955 bcoz buying 2400 or 1090 for gaming is waste of money.my suggestions would be to buy seasonic sII 430watt @2.65k instead of 520w and g skill ripjaws @1.6k.as you are already having monitor,kd,mouse and all so i guess you should have a old hdd better use it even if it is of 80-100gb as hdd cost is too high now, with this remaining money you can buy 6850 at 9k.
> If you can wait then you may get a treat with amd 7xxx series.so if u can wait,then wait for some 2-3 weeks more for only gpu but not processor as phenom II are already discontinued and you only get till stocks last.



You seem to be from Udupi. From where did you get ur configurations from. Local Market or Online? COz when i asked in Manglore they don't seem to have any AMD dealer's and I have no hopes that these specs will be available here

I'll go with what you say. I have a 80GB HDD. Will use that itself. 
So my conifig will be 
AMD PHENOM II 965 or 955 @6.5k WHats the Difference btw both? The price vary by Rs.200.
Gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3(Rev 3.1)@ 4.8
seasonic sII 430watt @2.65k
g skill ripjaws @1.6k
AMD Radeon 6850 @ 9k
ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD @1.1k
NZXT GAMMA@2k

Total 28500.

Should i change anything regarding the configuration?
And this build will be future proof rite atleast for 2-3 years Keeping Games in the mind?


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Rig Within 30k. Conused btw Intel 2400 and Amd 1090t.*



Cilus said:


> For motherboard, get the Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 revision 3.1 motherboard @ 4.8K. It is an AM3+ socket based mobo and supports new bulldozer cpus. Regarding monitor, post the resolution of it, not the size or model number. Normally it should be 1366X768 but please confirm 1st.



The screen resolution is 1280X1024.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ get seasonic 520W PSU as I recommended in my earlier post..

500W is recommended for 6850 and 450w is recommended for 6770. 

Also if possible get GPU with DDR5 memory


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 19, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ get seasonic 520W PSU as I recommended in my earlier post..
> 
> 500W is recommended for 6850 and 450w is recommended for 6770.
> 
> Also if possible get GPU with DDR5 memory



Roger that!

I have a doubt!

What is the difference btw Phenom II X4 965 and 955??

955 is priced Rs.200 Extra. Which one should i buy??


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 19, 2011)

Not much difference , they both have same architecture..

Only two differences 965 is 200mhz faster then 955 and also need 15W more power then 955.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 19, 2011)

Since you arent getting ups, hdd, speakers i will suggest this -
Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.2k
ASUS H61 @ 3.5k 
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.2k
MSI HD6850 Cyclone PE/OC @ 9.7k
ASUS 24x DVD SATA Black @ 1.1k 
FSP Saga II 500 @ 2.3k
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.9k

Total - 30.9k

At lower resolutions processor also plays a significant role.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 19, 2011)

I will buy I5-2400. And the rest of the specs mentioned here. 

I called up some of the dealers here in Mangalore. And no one is selling I5-2400 for less than 11.5k. Then i decided to checkout Online. After scrambling the net I found a Website Online Computer Market Delhi NCR INDIA::Lowest Updated Price:Rates:Cost:Quotations for PC Hardwares Softwares Parts Accessories Printers Monitors Shops, An Online PC Shop which was offering the product at 9.6k. Is the above website Trust able? 
How to do Money transaction in safer way?

Am new to online purchases so dont have much idea abt it. It will be very helpful if you figure this out to me!


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ never seen anyone to buy from that shop but you can get 

core i5 2400 from here at 10.3k :
Intel - Core i5 Processor â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India

or Core i5 2320 at 10.4k 
Intel Core i5 2320 Sandy Bridge 3.0GHz (3.3GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52320

but before buying if you have any doubts don't hesitate to ask forum members about it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

BTW the HDD you currently have is IDE or SATA?
if its IDE then you will need a new HDD too if you are going for Intel Sandybridge because intel has done away with old connectors. you wont find one on any H61, H67, P67, Z68 mobos.

you may get this then - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2320|10400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire/MSI HD6790|8200
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12/WDC 250GB|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500|2300
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
|
*Total*
|31300


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I have decided to have this Configuration itself. 

i5 2400 - 9700/- (Got it checked as far as sterday)
DH67CL - 5250/- (Any cheaper Mobo? )
Sapphire HD6850 1GB GDDR5 - 9.7k (Even this one got it checked)
LG DVD Writer - 925/-
CM Elite 350 - 1550/- ( Shud i go for NZXT gamma or Zebronics Bijli??)
Seasonic S1 2II 520W - 3250/-(Saw in other threads the 520W is needed for Hd 6850)
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - 1550/-

Totally it comes to ~32500

I want my PC to be bit future proof compared to AMD config. Or else i would have gone for AMD way itself. 

If there are cheaper Mobo. someone had suggested Me Asus Mobo around 3.7k in this thread itself. Should i go ahead with this one or Should i stick this Mobo itself??


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

prasathlr said:


> I want my PC to be bit future proof compared to AMD config. Or else i would have gone for AMD way itself.
> 
> If there are cheaper Mobo. someone had suggested Me Asus Mobo around 3.7k in this thread itself. Should i go ahead with this one or Should i stick this Mobo itself??


There's nothing *future proof* - repeatedly said in this forum.

If you really want to look at that perspective, two more cores from AMD Phenom II X6 1090T + overclocking is "future proof"...

Now get the motherboard you have decided upon. I don't want you to go for a puny H61 motherboard. Because many people are quite weird. They'll cheap out on a motherboard, then later realise that they need more RAM and PCI slots for adding things later. Another part of this so called "future proofing."


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ never seen anyone to buy from that shop but you can get
> 
> core i5 2400 from here at 10.3k :
> Intel - Core i5 Processor â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India
> ...




Is lynx-India a trust able site?? 
Has anyone purchased from there?


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

Another way of looking at *future proofing*....PS: Don't think I'm trying to confuse you. Just stating a small fact.

955 BE + 880GM-USB3 + GTX 560 Ti = 6k + 4.5k + 14k.

i5-2400 + Intel DH67CL + HD 6850 = 9.7k + 5.2k + 9.7k

Price exactly same. But config one is faster in games because of a much faster graphic card.

What's more *future proof* for games now? Nothing. It is a myth.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 20, 2011)

ico said:


> Another way of looking at *future proofing*....PS: Don't think I'm trying to confuse you. Just stating a small fact.
> 
> 955 BE + 880GM-USB3 + GTX 560 Ti = 6k + 4.5k + 14k.
> 
> ...



Ico so true, thanks for pointing out the Myth!! 

My question is simple 3 years down the line will Config. one be able to run games that are created at that time? 
Maybe i was not able to frame the question in a proper manner!!


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

prasathlr said:


> Ico so true, thanks for pointing out the Myth!!
> 
> My question is simple 3 years down the line will Config. one be able to run games that are created at that time?
> Maybe i was not able to frame the question in a proper manner!!


well..I have i5-2500k + HD 6950. I can't even tell whether mine will be able to run after 3 years or not.  Very difficult to answer.

anyhow, I will recommend you to go for i5-2400 + H67 + HD 6850. 

btw, new generation of cards from AMD releasing on 22nd. Availibility by mid January.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 20, 2011)

Hahahahahha 
I'm day dreaming a lot  Thanks Ico. 

Can you gimme the final configuration and just try to squeeze a HDD into it...

Processor, Mobo, Gpu, Ram-Gskill 1600MHz, PSU, Cabinet, Hdd and optical drivers. 

Around 30-33k

Can you help me out with this??


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

prasathlr said:


> Well I have decided to have this Configuration itself.
> 
> i5 2400 - 9700/- (Got it checked as far as sterday)
> DH67CL - 5250/- (Any cheaper Mobo? )
> ...



^^ this only. It is balanced.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you  

OMG without TDF I would be clueless going blindly whatever the dealer had suggested and that too at higher price. I have learnt so much in these past few days. 

Thanks to Cilus, Ico, Topgear, Jaskanwar Singh, clmlbx and yu guys are doing great job


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 20, 2011)

k.at last what config do you decided?btw i guess that the price at lynx is without tax and the lynx has mixed reviews.some had good experience but some had bad.i suggest you to stay away from lynx.
Btw i bought my config from smcinternational.in,delhi online but now both proccy and mobo is not with them. 
Sorry for late reply.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2011)

prasathlr said:


> Is lynx-India a trust able site??
> Has anyone purchased from there?



it has mixed reviews  - some are bad and some are good but I don't have any personal experience with them but I with go with sukesh1090s suggestion ( see the reply above ) about this 



prasathlr said:


> Well I have decided to have this Configuration itself.
> 
> i5 2400 - 9700/- (Got it checked as far as sterday)
> DH67CL - 5250/- (Any cheaper Mobo? )
> ...



Corsair CX430v2 is enough for the above mentioned config and the price is around ~2.3k

CM Elite 350 is a good cabby but you have buy a 120mm fan with it for good airflow.

You can grab a 250GB HDD costing around ~3.2k, 320Gb one @ 3.7k or a 500Gb one @ 4.2k.

If you don't need USb 3 support and those extra ports/slots/features of H67 mobo then you can get Intel Intel - DH61WW @ 3.2k and spend the saved money of mobo and PSU on the HDD


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2011)

^^
But bro isn't it better to stay away from hdd for now?he can spend the money in using better featured component by using the old hdd.

My reccomendation still stays with 965BE for 30k config.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2011)

^^ Op has asked for a HDD on post no. 33 - that's why suggested him one - may be he has a OLD IDE HDD and most of the latest mobos don't have IDE ports anymore - so his only option is to buy a Sata HDD


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 22, 2011)

Intel,
i5 2400 - 9700/-
DH67CL - 5250/-
Sapphire HD6850 1GB GDDR5 -9.7k
LG DVD Writer - 925/-
CM Elite 350 - 1550/-
Seasonic S1 2II 520W - 3250/-
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - 1550/-
320 gb hdd - 3500
total - 36000/-

AMD,
Phenom II 955 - 6200/-
Asus M5A88-M -5800/-
Sapphire HD6850 1GB GDDR5 -9700/-
LG DVD Writer - 925/-
CM Elite 350 - 1550/-
Seasonic S1 2II 520W - 3250/-
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - 1550/-
320GB HDD -3500/-
TOTAL -32500/-
Here is both intel and amd rig summed up from the above posts.now it is up to op to choose whichever he want.


----------



## acewin (Dec 22, 2011)

Damn the HDD prices LOL, I am happy I bought during march 2TB external Seagate based on external power.
I will also suggest OP to try to hold on HDD if he can, or try to get any old HDD from someone. This would be one of the first time when Moore's law has been negated.

OP also if you have someone in bangalore you can ask them to buy the components for you and ship to you. DTDC, First Flight.
getting components shipped by flipkart is also an option they would do the shipping quick.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> Intel,
> i5 2400 - 9700/-
> DH67CL - 5250/-
> Sapphire HD6850 1GB GDDR5 -9.7k
> ...



Some corrections with lower prices 

i5 2400 - 9700/ has low power consumption and it's not OCablle on H67 mobo so a Corsair CX-430v2 is enough for that rig and Op can also save around ~2k by going with Intel DH61WW mobo. Corsair Value Series 1333 Mhz ram is more than enough for Intel Config. So the final config would be :

i5 2400 - 9700/-
DH67CL - 5250 or Intel DH61WW - only if OP does not need USB 3, extra sata ports and some other features.
Sapphire HD6850 1GB GDDR5/ HD6850 Cyclone PE -9300
LG DVD Writer - 925/-
CM Elite 350 - 1550/-
Corsair CX430v2  - 2300/-
Corsair Value Select - 1150
250/320 gb hdd - 3500
total - 31625/ 33675 (DH67CL)

AMD config looks good but it would be better if Op opt for Gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3(Rev 3.1)@ 4.8k - it would allow him to save 1k 

Phenom II 955BE - 6100/-
Gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3(Rev 3.1) - 4800
Sapphire HD6850 1GB GDDR5/ HD6850 Cyclone PE -9300
 LG DVD Writer - 925/-
 CM Elite 350 - 1550/-
 Seasonic S1 2II 520W - 3250/-
 Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - 1550/-
250/320 gb hdd - 3500
 TOTAL -30975/-


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 23, 2011)

^^
Yup i agree with you brother.even if that intel rig comes to 31k,it will lack a lot of features amd rig will give at 30k.i suggested 520w because he won't be on border with that psu but with 430 he will be on a border where he can't add any future upgrades to it.
Btw i suggested that asus mobo because he is from manglore and i know that he won't get that gigabyte mobo there and online smc,prime,itwares don't have it.so i suggested asus mobo.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2011)

^^ nice points there


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> Yup i agree with you brother.even if that intel rig comes to 31k,it will lack a lot of features amd rig will give at 30k.i suggested 520w because he won't be on border with that psu but with 430 he will be on a border where he can't add any future upgrades to it.
> Btw i suggested that asus mobo because he is from manglore and i know that he won't get that gigabyte mobo there and online smc,prime,itwares don't have it.so i suggested asus mobo.



it will have more performance. processor matters at lower resolution especially!

see this -
Intel Core i5-2500, Core i5-2400 and Core i5-2300 CPU Review. Page 7 - X-bit labs (these are with 6970)
there are games like metro etc which even at lower resolutions not even reach 60fps at highest settings and which can take advantage of powerful cpu. so a sense of futureproofing. 

regarding psu i will suggest a FSP saga II 500 @ 2.3k instead of CX430 V2.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 24, 2011)

^^
Bro i play games at 1366X768 resolution and when i changed my proccy from pentium dual core to 955 i didn't see any difference in games.yes the difference was negligible.so i don't think op will see any difference in gaming.i am sure that in other apps he may get the benefit and he can even oc it and gain extra performance.regarding those benchmaks there you will see difference because they did those benchmarks in such a way that cpu is more utilised not the gpu,then only we will be able to see the difference but in real world thats not the case.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

^buddy they have just performed benches at lower resolution so that cpu is more utilized. at higher resolution gpu matters more.
and op is playing at lower resolution. 

did you measure performance increase with fraps? see game performance increase -
AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 24, 2011)

^^
Op will be playing at 1366X768 resolution and at that resolution what will be the case i have already told you with my personal experience.i used msi afterburner 'osd' to measure fps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

^well, benches are not false.

some more for even lower resolution -
Intel Unveils Sandy Bridge: Core i7 2600K, i5 2500K, i5 2400, i3 2100 CPUs - Starcraft II - Legit Reviews

in some games fps will be like over 100 and a person wont notice the difference. but there are others like metro etc and maybe some upcoming which are demanding at some lower resolutions too. 

and when that intel rig satisfies his every requirement and amd rig doesnt offer anything extra, why not go for intel then? 
and about psu that seasonic is just 1k more.

and when you are playing everything at 1366x768 with a 6670 then why are you suggesting a 6850?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 24, 2011)

^^
I didn't tell that intel rig doesn't satisfy his requirements.to get the features offered by amd mobo in intel config op has to pay 3k extra which will overshoot his budget.if op is ready to spend that i will also recommend him the intel but at now when the limit is 30k i am suggesting amd rig which doesn't lack anything in real world when compared to intel one.i am sure that he won't stick to that monitor for a long time,he will change it soon.in that case how about spending that 3k in gpu and getting a nvidia 560 which will offer better experience than the intel.
About the 6670 it will give you around 30-40fps in demanding games and future those fps will decrease.are you ready for that?no.isn't it? Thats why we are suggesting 6850.may be even 560.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

.Well buddy if he will stick with his current monitor, i will suggest intel as it will perform better. Same way u are suggesting 6850 over 6670, i am suggesting 2400 as it performs better in demanding games at lower res.

But if he will upgrade monitor then i agree money is well spent on 6870 or 6950 with phenom.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 24, 2011)

^^yup.but don't you think he will upgrade his monitor soon?
When he is buying those components for gaming he will sure have a plan of upgrading to a new monitor but now his budget may not allow this but after few days for sure he will change the monitor.if now he spend money on high end gpu then his money will be well spent.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

go with the suggested combo i.e. i5+6850


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Dec 24, 2011)

Getting Intel rig in 30k is not cool.

Amd 955 based rig is nice but not future proof coz bulldozer has failed and AMD gonna get new socket

You can also look at APUS

My take -
AMD APU a8-3850
Gigabyte A75-D3H
you will get in max 33-34k or even lower

You can play all games on medium setting or even high 
[crysis 2 you cant .. laggs little bit ]
but all games medium settings

add a 5k graphic card later and voila !!

You got a graphic card equivalent to 10-11k 
and also there is a big possiblity AMD may just revised the FM1 socket rather than completely changing it- and you may need to get a BIOS update only for FM2 to get Trinity based apus !!


bottomline:

If you are expecting serious gaming ,collect more cash [50-60k] and get intel or be happy with amd apus at medium settings ....

Dont get 955be.
its heatsink fan makes vrooooooooooooooom noise.
you dont want that
at high settings its temp goes way overboard...

ps: if you do go to buy any of the parts at the shop , dont buy anything else than what we have suggested .... the shopkeepers  can make you change your decision by showing many flaws about your system and will make you buy stuff which doesnt sell.....be firm !!

sorry for my bad english + over sensitive keyboard


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> *and also there is a big possiblity AMD may just revised the FM1 socket rather than completely changing it- and you may need to get a BIOS update only for FM2 to get Trinity based apus !!*




From where do you get that info?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 24, 2011)

@gunnerwhole
Buddy bulldozer next family piledriver has been announced for the same am3+ chipset and about apus trinity has been announced for fm2 socket and it is completely different from fm1 and it won't support trinity.so there is no upgrade for fm1.
Btw why should he go for apu when he can get i5 and 6850 and play any games at high settings.

Its up to op now.if he is upgrading his monitor anytime soon then buy 955 and 6870 or 6950.
Or if not going to change the monitor then i5 and 6850 is the best config for you.
I guess i made it clear.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 24, 2011)

Whoa!!

I shud change Monitor also!! :/

I am so confused. My mom is against upgradation of PC. She wants me to buy a laptop. I saw the Spec of laptops as well as PC.

I had decided on HP dv6 6121TX at 53k for Better graphics card!! SHe is ready to spend so much on laptop but not for PC. And when I abt HP in Mangalore All i got was full on negative comments that service is not proper and over-heating. 

Now I dunno what to do!!! 

If it was for PC i had decided on AMD config. because of the High HDD price i had to settle for AMD. Now Have to change monitor also. DOesnt games run properly in this settings!!

What do u say Laptop or PC!!??


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Dec 24, 2011)

OP I think if you choose to go the PC way . . .

Get the best config for your budget at this moment ...
Dont think future proof....
Coz in gaming nothing lasts for more than 2 years max ...

Right now intel is much better than AMD ..


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2011)

prasathlr said:


> I had decided on HP dv6 6121TX at 53k for Better graphics card!!


AMD HD 6770M in dv6-6121tx performs around the level of HD 6570/5670 desktop.

there is a thread about HP dv6 laptops in the forum: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...6-6017tx-6121tx-6140tx-dv6-6165tx-thread.html

No one has complained about overheating.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

ofcourse a PC!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

@ OP - look at your basic requirements :



> I will be using some Photoshop and editing stuffs in basic level.
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Gaming, Multimedia, Browsing, basic editing stuffs.
> ...



all of those above tasks can be done easily of both PC and laptop - but if you honor gaming and want to run present and future game titles with decent settings opt for PC - overall PC  is still best for gaming 

Regarding cpu - if your budget allows ( read around ~45k ) go for 2500k ( if offers great performance with OCbility ), if you are on a tight budget and don't want to Oc then core i5 2400 but if you want to learn OCing ( and get going in the thrilling world of OC ) and still don't want to break the bank then 955BE is what you need - just try to get a good gpu along with it


----------

